# R2D2 and C3PO show up on Disney Sitcom



## Steerpike (Feb 21, 2013)

Get the pitchforks.

Disney A.N.T. Farm meets R2D2 and C3PO


----------



## Ankari (Feb 21, 2013)

Time to activate Apocalyptic Nerd Rage Protocol.   If you don't here from me for a year or so, my bunker has spotty wifi reception.


----------



## Chilari (Feb 21, 2013)

It's not like we're not used to the Star Wars franchise being milked for all it's worth. It's just an organisation with more clout and a wider reach that's doing the milking now.


----------



## Sparkie (Feb 21, 2013)

"Yo!  Step off, fool!"


----------



## Mindfire (Feb 25, 2013)

Let the massive overreactions begin!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Feb 25, 2013)

Mindfire said:


> Let the massive overreactions begin!


I can't turn down an invitation like this!

*ahem*

*George Lucas and Michael Eisner peed on my childhood! It really tied the room together!*


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Feb 25, 2013)

I _warned _them this day would come. But they didn't believe me!

_Why didn't they believe me!?_


----------



## Mindfire (Feb 25, 2013)

I actually thought the cameos were kinda funny...

Besides, Batman and Robin had a hilarious cameo on the Animaniacs. What makes this any different?


----------



## Devor (Feb 25, 2013)

Yeah, I'm with Mindfire.  That show doesn't really have a good production value, but that was a quality cameo.  If this means there's an inevitable Phineas and Ferb crossover special, I'll be kind of looking forward to it.  So long as the production value remains strong, I don't see a problem with a few cheesy crossovers.


----------



## Mindfire (Feb 26, 2013)

Devor said:


> Yeah, I'm with Mindfire.  That show doesn't really have a good production value, but that was a quality cameo.  If this means there's an inevitable Phineas and Ferb crossover special, I'll be kind of looking forward to it.  So long as the production value remains strong, I don't see a problem with a few cheesy crossovers.



Phineas and Ferb is the one show on Disney I'd not only tolerate a Star Wars cameo/crossover with, I'd eat it up like Krispy Kreme donuts.


----------



## Chime85 (Feb 28, 2013)

Okay cat, theres the pigeons. Go!


----------



## Jessquoi (Feb 28, 2013)

Ouch. That hurts.


----------



## Reaver (Mar 1, 2013)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> I can't turn down an invitation like this!
> 
> *ahem*
> 
> *George Lucas and Michael Eisner peed on my childhood! It really tied the room together!*



What the f**k are you talking about? The childhood is not the issue here, Dude. I'm talking about drawing a line in the sand, Dude. Across this line, you DO NOT... Also, Dude, childhood is not the preferred nomenclature. Prepubescence, please.


----------



## Mindfire (Mar 1, 2013)

I like "childhood" just fine.


----------



## Reaver (Mar 1, 2013)

Mindfire said:


> I like "childhood" just fine.



Obviously you are not a golfer.


----------



## Mindfire (Mar 1, 2013)

Reaver said:


> Obviously you are not a golfer.


----------

